# Samsung UN75F7100 vs. Vizio 80" M8010-A3



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Which tv do you guys think would be the best buy? I've always been a Samsung fan but the new 80" Vizio has really caught my eye, I really like the fact that it is passive 3d vs active on the Samsung and the slightly larger screen is nice also. I'm just looking for some good opinions and would like to thank everyone in advance.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I also like the 80" screen size, vs. Samsung's F7100 75". But active 3D technology delivers full 1080p in both eyes and passive glasses cuts the resolution in half. Also Samsung's F7100 comes with 4 pairs of 3D active glasses at no charge and extra pairs are $20 MSRP. 

Other F7100 advantages are very good LED dimming control and the Smart TV interface is the best.

Tough decision, both are very good choices.

Let us know which TV you buy.

-Robert


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Robert Zohn said:


> I also like the 80" screen size, vs. Samsung's F7100 75". But active 3D technology delivers full 1080p in both eyes and passive glasses cuts the resolution in half. Also Samsung's F7100 comes with 4 pairs of 3D active glasses at no charge and extra pairs are $20 MSRP.
> 
> Other F7100 advantages are very good LED dimming control and the Smart TV interface is the best.
> 
> ...


Will do, my only complaint actually about the Samsung is the active 3D. The active glasses mess with my eyes, but its not like I would be watching 3D all the time. I have to Samsung TVs now and really like the quality. I never owned a Vizio and always looked at them as just a cheap tv. But the newer M series seems to have some good things going for them, that's why I'm going back and forth between the to and like to get opinions from others who own or those who are also looking into these as well. It's always good to have other opinions


----------

